

Hypermiling Causes Road Rage? Lets keep things in perspective... - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2008/07/hypermiling-road-rage-fad-fuel-efficiency-gas-mileage-money.php

======
icey
I can tell you that I am pretty tired of Priuses jumping into the HOV lane in
front of me and doing 45MPH in a 65 zone.

Congratulations on getting 100mpg or whatever, but the train of cars backed up
behind you aren't exactly ready to throw you a party.

